# midweek exploration trips



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

For the next couple weeks Im looking to do some midweek exploration trips down in flamingo in a couple areas that ive never worked.... Im looking to see if someone would be interested in paying the expenses to do the trips.... I guide down in flamingo and south biscayne bay and have several different patterns that I work but would like to offer those without a boat or just wanting to get out a means of getting on the water without having to pay the full "guide price".... between gas in the truck , boat, a little bait, etc. we are looking at about $80-100....Youd only pay actual expenses (gas tank full when we leave, fill up when we get back) i am ok with 2 people splitting the cost and joining me.... and it would also be great to have a little help washing the boat when we are done ;D shoot me a pm or send me an email....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> For the next couple weeks Im looking to do some midweek exploration trips down in flamingo in a couple areas that ive never worked.... Im looking to see if someone would be interested in paying the expenses to do the trips.... I guide down in flamingo and south biscayne bay and have several different patterns that I work but would like to offer those without a boat or just wanting to get out a means of getting on the water without having to pay the full "guide price".... between gas in the truck , boat, a little bait, etc. we are looking at about $80-100....Youd only pay actual expenses (gas tank full when we leave, fill up when we get back) i am ok with 2 people splitting the cost and joining me.... and it would also be great to have a little help washing the boat when we are done    ;D      shoot me a pm or send me an email....


I might be game for sometime mid next week.
I'm sure a friend of mine will be as well.
What type of fishing are you looking to do?
Snook? Reds? 
Inside? Outside?

Let me know!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

the outside, running south east..... looking to work the areas for anything willing to eat... tarpon, snook, trout, reds are all game.....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> the outside, running south east.....  looking to work the areas for anything willing to eat... tarpon, snook, trout, reds are all game.....



Sounds good.
Let me see if my friend is up for it.
Trying to save up money to finish up my skiffs! 
lol


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I know the feeling..... i just have some inside info on a couple different spots that i want to check out.....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I know the feeling..... i just have some inside info on a couple different spots that i want to check out.....



Sending you a PM now.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

pm replied to


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Did you guys end up going? How was it if you did?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Did you guys end up going?  How was it if you did?


Never ended up going. 
Don't know why, I was ready. Lol


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

What about a Saturday trip? I'd drag my boat and take somebody who knew their way around a little....


----------

